# Hacked by Syrian Electronic Army?!



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Was just browsing the news sites and got a pop up...









When I attempted to exit out of it this popped up...









Almost gave me a damn paranoid panic attack. Wiki'd it and says in part:

"The Syrian Electronic Army (SEA), is a group of computer hackers supervised by the Syrian Assad regime. Using spamming,[2] defacement, malware (including the Blackworm tool),[3] phishing, and denial of service attacks, it mainly targets political opposition groups and western websites including news organizations and human rights groups. "

So is my computer safe? Was just the news website hacked?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I recommend you down load this and run it. You computer will need to reboot just follow the instruction. simple to do. Also if you do not have it download the trial version of malwarebytes and run it. Malwarebytes | Free Anti-Malware & Internet Security Software. The Symantec software takes a different approach and can locate and delete issues others can not.
https://security.symantec.com/nbrt/npe.aspx?lcid=1033

Malwarebytes | Free Anti-Malware & Internet Security Software


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Smitty, running a scan now.

Just found this as well.... Syrian Electronic Army hacks global websites including The Independent - News - Gadgets and Tech - The Independent

I am using Google Chrome which was mentioned in the article, guess it's time to switch back to Firefox.

This seriously freaked me out to have that pop up on me screen. I am way too paranoid for this crap.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If you have nude pics of yourself on the I cloud they will be on vivid and redit tomorrow.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

alterego said:


> If you have nude pics of yourself on the I cloud they will be on vivid and redit tomorrow.


I don't even know what the I cloud is so no, I should be safe there


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> I don't even know what the I cloud is so no, I should be safe there


Sunny and cold here, 29 degrees F with a high of 48. No clouds or Syrians...or looters for that matter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Firefox both version 32 and 64 (called Nightly) bit are a hackers best friend as is Google. Stick with Explorer . I know they have done a good job of selling the myth of explorer being the bad guy but just not the truth.
Malwarebytes is an outstanding product The full version that is purchased does an outstanding job. Malware has become the number one choice over virus for some time now.
Never ever store stuff you do not want to be public on the cloud best not to even have it on a computer that goes on line at all.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm getting a little frustrated. I ran both Smittys programs and still any news website I go to that's popping up. I can't even watch the parade on NBC.
Only on news websites mind you. I wanna watch the parade


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

They both said my computer was clean.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Unlikely your computer is infected more like a hijack of the browser once on the sights. Reading shows the problem may be the sight and not your computer. Also Disable JavaScript !!!!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> I don't even know what the I cloud is so no, I should be safe there


White Cloud, Michigan


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2014)

It is not your computer that was hacked. It is the site you are going to. The hack is changing a DNS entry for the Gigya plugin that these sites use. It may take a little while for the sites to fix the issue but you should be okay unless the SEA changes the way the redirect works. You will want to clear the cache on the browsers and you may also want to flush your DNS. For flushing your DNS do a google search specific to your OS.

Mike


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm completely lost and confused. All I know is my parade started 15 minutes ago and I can't watch it. On chrome everything's hacked. On firefox it keeps telling me my flash player's not updated. Just wanted to watch my dang parade.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im really rusty with this stuff. But you can go into settings of chrome and try to delete all of the "add ons" and while you are in settings try to look for dns. It should be set to automatic. If it says a specific number or something change it to automatic. Change the history to delete everything on browser exit, you close the browser and it'll delete everything. 

If you want to flush your dns. You have to open a dos box. Then you type "ipconfig /flushdns"

Thanks have a nice day.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Trying to create the issue on mine so I can look at it. No luck so far. I do agree it is not on your local system . Yes flushing the DNS will likely help.

If you think flash player has an issue go to the sight your self and download it . Do not ever allow a sight you are on to update a player of any kind. It is a trick. 
If it say Google on it you are in danger anytime.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> I'm completely lost and confused. All I know is my parade started 15 minutes ago and I can't watch it. On chrome everything's hacked. On firefox it keeps telling me my flash player's not updated. Just wanted to watch my dang parade.


Mrs Slippy has the parade on our TV. I asked her if her preference was for me to shoot the TV with the 12 gauge or the .45.

She ignored me....again...


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy has the parade on our TV. I asked her if her preference was for me to shoot the TV with the 12 gauge or the .45.
> 
> She ignored me....again...


I'm with you Slippy. Too many light loafer types in that parade for me to stomach it.
I'm watching John Wayne - Red River


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> I'm with you Slippy. Too many light loafer types in that parade for me to stomach it.
> I'm watching John Wayne - Red River


But... but... but there's singing and dancing....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The parade is over already. The dog show is on now. They were showing hounds just a few ago.

Santa wasn't a good one this year.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> But... but... but there's singing and dancing....


Exactly my point....


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Exactly my point....


Awwww you big ole gumpy you. You just need a hug! {{hug}}

And I missed the parade


----------

